# My vet is a star



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I was at the vet´s today when a man came in and said that somebody had dumped two kittens by the post office. I just looked the other way but then remembered that a guy was looking for a cat for his daughters so I said I would look for the kittens and could he please contact this person.

Unfortunately the babies were very sick and I went back to the vet. She cleaned their eyes, gave them antibiotics, took their temperature and gave me a full bottle of Decacilin. She also wanted to give me talc and dewormer but I have this here. She is always nice to me but this is too much, all for free.

Now the problem is I cannot give an animal away after a few days, and the guy is not going to look after these babies (he told me the cats had "disappeared" and his daughters really liked cats.) So I could have rendered them today but I don´t think I´ll be able to part with the grey one, who is very poorly.

Anyway here they are, they were eating in the stroller and fell asleep as soon as we got home:



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Only the first one showed for me. The others show the broken photo icon  

But that photo of them in the stroller is adorable ^_^ thats an awsome vet you have

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes BrittyBear, I don´t know why but the link only works if I copy the image location before I public the pictures to Flickr!?

Some news, another kitten (the black one in the first picture) was dumped here last night. I woke up at 2 to check up on the babies and I found her. She seems to have maggots on her skin :sad:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh poor little ones and you and your vet are awesome to help. I hope the maggots came off quickly and we're not there due to injury. They are soo young


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes Jenny, I´ve never cared for such tiny kittens and I am at a loss as to what the maggots could be. There are no wounds, they seemed to be feeding on his skin?? 

So I´ve just finished bathing and drying them and they are sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well possibly if he was where there is food rotting they could have got on him that way. Then yes they could have begun to work on him poor baby. They must feel better for the bath . Did the maggots all come off black kitty?


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Jenny bf said:


> Well possibly if he was where there is food rotting they could have got on him that way. Then yes they could have begun to work on him poor baby. They must feel better for the bath . Did the maggots all come off black kitty?


I see, I had never seen anything like it, so I was baffled as to which species of fly (or some other insect) could do this. 

The vet told me to put some phenol with creosote on his fur and this would kill the maggots, but when I got home I realized that what I thought was dead skin was actually millions of them, lumped together and wriggling. After I dried him I used a flea comb and they seem to be dead now. 

They are still asleep


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you're both stars, you and your vet! 

And I don't think I could have coped with cleaning maggots off fur like that!  The poor little kitty must have been so miserable! 

You said the little gray one wasn't doing so well. Is he better now?


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Spirite the little grey one turned out to be a girl and she was chockablock full of worms, I had to pull them out with bits of toilet paper:shock:

I love taking care of sick or feral animals, but I still shiver when I think of those maggots; they covered every inch of his body except his belly. I had three showers on Friday and I´m still concerned that he will develop larvae under his skin. (By the way, my vet bought a microscope, it fell off the sofa the first day and couldn´t be fixed. She´s having a baby in September, so I thought I would buy one for her in lieu of baby clothes.)

So here they are nekitty







I don´t have aliens in my tummy anymore YAY


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

It tears me up reading your post...kind of reminded me of my Gandalf as kitten picked up by animal control from the street. Thank you for saving them. They are so beautiful!! If I live close I would love to visit them.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Gandalf&Endor said:


> It tears me up reading your post...kind of reminded me of my Gandalf as kitten picked up by animal control from the street. Thank you for saving them. They are so beautiful!! If I live close I would love to visit them.


I´m so sorry, I meant this to be a feel-good thread 8O They are looking better every day; two of them look like tennis balls with tiny legs attached, and the black one is not so fat but his coat is shiny now. I will post more pictures if you want to watch them grow. rcat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

DO NOT GET ATTACHED to these babies!! Before you know it they will be full fledged cats and you will have a pack of them. Get them well and let them go. We want to keep you as a wanting, needing feline member. Not an overloaded strain on the cat system. We help best by helping others find their forever furbabies!!! Having said all this, I understand that baby anything is so very cute!! Get them well, then pass them along. That is how we serve the animal kingdom!!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, Please!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Marcia said:


> DO NOT GET ATTACHED to these babies!! Before you know it they will be full fledged cats and you will have a pack of them. Get them well and let them go. We want to keep you as a wanting, needing feline member. Not an overloaded strain on the cat system. We help best by helping others find their forever furbabies!!! Having said all this, I understand that baby anything is so very cute!! Get them well, then pass them along. That is how we serve the animal kingdom!!





Gandalf&Endor said:


> Yes, Please!


I´m not sure what to respond, except that I would gladly give away all my cats (and dogs) to people who would love and care for them. When I lived in the UK I never had pets, but in rural Costa Rica life is very different. 

Last year I tried to find homes for two puppies. One guy wanted one of them, to keep her tied to a rope for the rest of her life. The rest of the people who called were upset because I asked questions about their other pets.

Now cats are different; most people consider them a pest, strays are regularly poisoned, etc. The people who care cannot afford another cat, so I don´t bother putting up posters anymore. 

I started this thread to make people happy, and I end up feeling a wreck. Well, good night everyone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

21....You are AWESOME for saving all the lives you do!!
Each life is Precious! 
Sometimes...I think people forget that other countries see pets very differently....from, what some of our beliefs, might be...
The cats you save, have a life, and care, and most of all, a safe place, to call home!!
You're a Special person, with a Huge Heart...♡♡♡
And I for one, always look forward to any new posts you do!
These little kittens are so lucky to have you, on their side!
Your Vet, sounds like she Rocks, to!!
Blessings to both of you!
Sharon


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

21inCostaRica, I was saying yes to future pictures. I think it's great you are taking care of unwanted cats and dogs! I'm happy you took those kitties in!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Most definitely please post as many pics as you want! We'd love to see how they grow from these tiny, sick balls of fur into big, healthy kitties.  

I think most of the world, outside of North America, views cats - and dogs - very differently than we do here. It's not that they love their pets any less, but there's a distinct line between human and non-human family members. 

So kitties who live in other countries really luck out when a cat lover like 21 happens to be in their midst.  

These little guys wouldn't have had a chance otherwise. 

I will stalk you for pics if none appear soon...


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh dear I must be getting old, I´m not usually so thin-skinned. 

I hope I´m not off-topic but I just wanted to say that in my experience there are compassionate people in every country. The difference is over here you cannot pick up the phone and call the RSPCA, and sometimes even vets don´t care. One time a woman came to the vet´s (not this one) to buy a chick for her son... because he liked killing them. And I know guys who neuter cats and dogs with a sharp knife, one guy even tried to spay a female dog.

There are so many sad stories on this forum that I want to show the sunny and funny side of compassion. I am not stressed or dejected (bit worried about Spirite stalking me tough) but I am grateful for your concern, which I know is well meant.

Hugs to BrittyBear, Jenny, Gandalf&Endor, Marcia, Sharon and Spirite.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow poor babies were in a terrible state. You and your vet are amazing to do this. I so hope the boy has done with the maggots. It must have been awful for him and you having to clean that. They look full of fun considering their experience


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Yikes, it sounds like you're in a tough spot...Will your vet be able to neuter those babies before they reach breeding age? (6 months is the latest I'd suggest)

I'm also thankful you found these little babies, and that you're caring for them...but there is something to what Marcia says. If you can't get them s/n then you'll end up with a TON of cats. That being said, keeping them is probably your best option no mater what from what you've described.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol All my pets are spayed and neutered Librarychick. I pay for this and for all their vet care. All I said was that my vet is very nice and I wanted to return the favour by giving her a microscope


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

21, you're awesome in what you're doing! It's real wonder that you're there, saving and caring for them as you are! And thank goodness you've also met a fantastic vet there who is so generous! That in itself helps all the animals immensely and is wonderful to know you can trust her.

I hope you keep hanging here with us and continue to add to the cheer! :thumb


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol, sorry if we seem a bit over zealous. We're all kitty fanatics here and kitten pics make us all want to protect them. They're very lucky to have you and your vet 

Im glad to hear you're planning on getting those kits s/n...and even more glad to hear about your awesome vet. Replacing her microscope is a fantastic idea and I'm sure she'll be more than thrilled. Now THAT is a gift that will just keep giving!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> 21, you're awesome in what you're doing! It's real wonder that you're there, saving and caring for them as you are! And thank goodness you've also met a fantastic vet there who is so generous! That in itself helps all the animals immensely and is wonderful to know you can trust her.
> 
> I hope you keep hanging here with us and continue to add to the cheer! :thumb


I will post an update soon. 



librarychick said:


> Lol, sorry if we seem a bit over zealous. We're all kitty fanatics here and kitten pics make us all want to protect them. They're very lucky to have you and your vet
> 
> Im glad to hear you're planning on getting those kits s/n...and even more glad to hear about your awesome vet. Replacing her microscope is a fantastic idea and I'm sure she'll be more than thrilled. Now THAT is a gift that will just keep giving!


And she will let me look at creepy crawlies yay :crazy


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm a little late but Good job on you for handlin the maggots situation i dont know how you did it. Any kinda wiggly bug grosses me out so bad, i freak out if i'm anywhere near them and then feel sick and have to shower repeatedly 

These kitties are really lucky to have you and your vet  you're both awsome 

Hugs for you too~! 

I look forward to bunches of more pics they are so darn adorable~ i cant wait to see how they grow  you're a wonderful person for taking them in and caring for them the little black one... sooo cute~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Wow...there is no way I'm could have handled the maggots or even the worms for that matter. My hat is off to you! The babies are too adorable for words.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol I hate these ones:











They eat your flesh and you can see them come out for air, the buggers.

The pictures seem to keep disappearing, but you can see them here (skip to 1:15):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-UOYl7dCGc&feature=youtu.be

Hugs :blackcat


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, I had the drive heaves just thinking of the maggots and the fact that they were feeding on the kitten or going to escalate to that. You are certainly a special person.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

21, 
Great Shots of all the cats in that link! 
They look so healthy and content! :thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh ewwww >_< thats so creepy!!! That gave me the heeby jeebies D: No thank you! I meant kitty pics, not creepy crawlies O_O ewwwie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh 10cats, good thing you looked at the video and commented. I was going to ignore it, thinking it was going to show more maggots! 

SO glad I didn't! Yet again, I'm sitting here making squeaking noises to myself, because the pics are so cute it's impossible to look at them quietly!

21, how many kitties are there in total? (um, please don't say 21...I'll feel stupid) There are 2 pics of paws in your (or someone's) palm that are unbelievably precious. And I see all of the kitties enjoy sprawling out on the fencing!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I totally missed the first posting about maggots! Had to go back and see what it was about! I cannot stand worms either...when Maya threw up a live roundworm, I freaked. Millions of maggots? Ugh! 21, you're amazing, no matter what others say!! :thumb

And excellent job on the video! Sooooo many beautiful snapshots in the lush tropics!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

*Sharon *the pictures are terrible but the subjects are beautiful








They are generally healthy and because I spend a lot of time with them I can usually spot things early on. I´ve only had two cases of bladder infection and one of them is the son of a kitten that I rescued when she was two months old with a huge stone in her bladder, so genetics is definitely a factor.

*Spirite* when I realized that some people might find the picture offensive it was too late to edit the post, sorry







I love biology and veterinary medicine so I find these things fascinating. I also wanted to know the species because I couldn´t find much on the internet; I hope they aren´t bot-fly.


There are 24 plus the three babies.


*TabbCatt* I have this thing about human hair in bathrooms, so I think I understand why people feel sick at the sight of a worm.


Apologies again.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh goodness, ive heard of bot flies! I hope they arent those either O_O i get the chills thinking about that >_< that would be so scary!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, we're big people, we can stand it - I just didn't want to watch a video of the maggots in action, lol!  

Looking at it just makes us more in awe that you were able to deal with them! 

(and ps: we have seen a lot more gross stuff here - pictures of poo, for example... )


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

*Update*

Well, the kittens are healthy and growing every day, so I thought I´d make this video for all of you (especially for the ones who were grossed out by the ****)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, LOVED it! Thanks for putting it together.  I can't quite tell - is it the little gray tabby who's in those impossibly twisted positions in a couple of photos? They are all so cute! The one of the three kitties asleep, where all you see is their backs, is soooo sweet!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, you make such cute videos using sooo many photos! I enjoyed it a lot, music included, lol!:wink


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

OOh they already look so much better than when you first got them , good job and all your hard work with the vet is paying off. Love the video


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Spirite the grey girl is the woolliest, most squishable kitten... such a poser 



TabbCatt said:


> Oh, you make such cute videos using sooo many photos! I enjoyed it a lot, music included, lol!:wink


Thanks! It´s Soca to me, by Tim Devine.



Jenny bf said:


> OOh they already look so much better than when you first got them , good job and all your hard work with the vet is paying off. Love the video


Jenny it doesn´t feel like a chore at all  Glad you liked it.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh ohhh ohhhh O_O so adorable!!! Thank you for the video, i loooved it  theyre so cute, and looking so much better xD and the music made me happy too~ and i just wanna cuddle all of them xD the black one is so fuzzy-bal. They're all so cute xD thanks for the update~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You are amazing! 24 cats + 3? WOW! They are all very lucky to have you and the videos are fabulous. You are so lucky to live in Costa Rica...I love it there!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

It´s more like a cat colony really.

Only cat colonies don´t crowd you out of your bed.


----------

